
We just launched $14.99/ day NYC parking. How do we get the word out? - pmm621
https://www.onairparking.com/city
======
strict9
I'm not the target demographic but all I can think is: why?

The city with the most transit/for hire transportation options in the country
and a business goes up around bringing in more cars and making it more
convenient to do so.

Parking a car in NYC all day must be the most inefficient use of urban space
possible.

~~~
pmm621
People use us for: cruise parking, hotel parking, Airbnb parking, when
visiting a friend/ family.

Cruise- out of The Manhattan Cruise Terminal. They drive in from NJ, CT, PA
and park while they're cruising- saving up to $75/ day.

The others- they want to visit NYC by driving into the city from their local
state, but want to use transit while they're in town. Or they want to rent a
car from a NYC airport. They pay for discounted parking with us, keep their
vehicle parked for the extent of their trip (we don't give in and out access)
and take public transport etc. while in the city.

So we've had nice success gaining initial traction with our typical marketing
efforts, but wanted to know if locals had thoughts on how to capture more!

------
Matsta
It's always good to take inspiration from other companies on how they d
acquisition.

Uber eats have people physically handing out $10 off coupons.

You could offer your first 24 hours is free by using a coupon. You can then
get these posted on "deal" sites for people to use as a one off.

Also, look into to refer-a-friend and affiliates. Refer to a friend was a
strong acquisition method for Uber in their early days. Refer to signup
someone to your service and they receive 24 hours of complimentary parking.

~~~
pmm621
Thanks for the thoughts! Love the one day of free parking. Will implement this
in a week or two! Our CAQ are higher than a free day at $14.99 so this is
perfect!

~~~
pmm621
CPA _

------
arvinaminpour
If I were approaching this: \- Posting on NYC subreddit \- Pay students to put
up posters around meters and garages

I'd focus on the area with the highest density of garage parks or areas where
it's generally hard to park as you'd be solving 2 problems: figuring out where
to park and pricing.

~~~
pmm621
Love these thoughts! Thanks for the brainstorming!

------
pmm621
We launched Times Square, Hudson Yards, Penn Station, Columbus Circle, NoMad,
Tribeca and more. Our target is leisure/ vacation travelers. Thanks for any
help!

